# clothing for hot weather riding?



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I ride in my bathing suit that way I can multitask

Get one hell of a tan, and get riding time in at the same time! Win=win. :rofl: :rofl: 


Although... it does look a little funky when the inside of your legs are the only bits not properly tanned......


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i ride in jeans and a tshirt I'm pretty sure most barns have a long pants rule for those of you wise hors alive at home your lucky


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

When I don't feel like riding in shorts, I ride in yoga pants. They can still be hot, but they aren't as heavy as jeans and breathe a little better.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Generally i ride in jeans and a tank top with sunblock on my shoulders and nose and a hat/ sunglasses as my eyes are auperesun sensitive for some reason and give me horrid headaches no matter how much water i drink. When i ride in shorts i just i dont have the sticking problem thank god haha but thats occasionally.i know the sports tank tops are good for rodomg


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Jeans, boots, helmet, long sleeve thin blouse and sunglasses. The shirt gets damp but soaks through and is cool once it does... or I can splash some water on it before I go out and it's like air conditioning til it dries. I'll take the heat over a bad sunburn and road rash if my butt winds up in the dirt.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeans, boots, tank top.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm an english rider, but I'll still share with you my usual summer wardrobe. And yes, the weather is the same here. 

Typically I've been wearing a comfortable tank top, skinny jeans OR riding tights (very thin and lightweight mostly, I have one thicker pair but still manageable), paddock boots and half chaps. I also wear a ventilated helmet which is extremely comfortable for me and of course beneficial in this summer.

Stay cool!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride in a tanktop (racerback is my fave) my "jeggings" (super thin stretchy skinny jeans), sunglasses, cap and boots. 

If I sweat, at least I know I'm working


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Jeggings!!!!! Light material+ stylish! And for the shirt, Anything that is modest. I dont need creepy men lookin at my chest....
Suggesting a helmet as well =)


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

lightweight long pants meant for fishing. lightweight, sweat wicking, and stays dry. I'd have to look at the tag to see what they are made. Mine zipper off at the knees to become shorts!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

KissTheRing said:


> Jeggings!!!!! Light material+ stylish! And for the shirt, Anything that is modest. I dont need creepy men lookin at my chest....
> Suggesting a helmet as well =)


Yes! Definitely the modest part!! I have 200 acres at my house to ride on. (Hence the tank top.) If I were to be going out in public, I'd be wearing a plain T-shirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the same problem. Wearing jeans when you are sweating is horrible and they really restrict my movement. I am going to look for these "jeggings'" and fishing pants, They both sound good. I cannot stand to ride in shorts because sweaty horse hair sticking to my thighs bothers me and chafing is painful.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I might try the yoga pants. Wouldn't they be slick?


----------

